# urgent help with baby mouse?



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

this is the closest board i could find to help me, and i know quite a lot of people here have mice as well as rats so i thought i'd ask.
i'm pretty sure i just saved a baby mouse from death-by-cats, but now i'm not sure what to do with him. he doesn't seem injured - i can't see any wounds and there's no blood on my fingers or anything - but he's understandably terrified. normally i'd just put them outside and hope they survive, but it's freezing here and the cats are still lurking, so i don't think he'd even have a shot. i have put him in a small plastic tub with some bedding and a sock, but i have no idea what to do next? his breathing seems to have slowed down to the sort of rate my rats usually have, but he's not moving too much, so i just want to keep him inside for a couple of hours until its dark and i can tuck him under a bush where the cats can't get him and he can hide or run away, but maybe i should just put him outside now and let nature take its course? i feel like i should feed him but i have no idea what to give baby mice! any help?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He could get a bit of your rat food.

Keep him away from the rats. Keep him warm, keep it dark.

When you're ready, take him out to a nice wooded area or something. If he is close to your house, you may have mice in your house unfortunately so I wouldn't keep them close.


----------

